# Jurassic World 3: Diese drei Stars aus dem allerersten Film kehren zurück



## AndreLinken (25. September 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Jurassic World 3: Diese drei Stars aus dem allerersten Film kehren zurück* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Jurassic World 3: Diese drei Stars aus dem allerersten Film kehren zurück*


----------



## LOX-TT (25. September 2019)

finde ich cool, mag alle 3.

Malcom kam ja in JW2 auch schon kurz vor am Anfang und Ende


----------



## MichaelG (25. September 2019)

Freue mich schon. Ich fand JW 1-2 auch schon gut. Auch die alten Teile JP. Obwohl man bei den ersteren teils schon die gealterten Spezialeffekte merkt.


----------



## LOX-TT (25. September 2019)

es gibt übrigens einen offiziellen Kurzfilm der zwischen JW2 und JW3 spielt, mit einem äußerst aggressiven Allosaurus im Fokus 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C7kbVvpOGdQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------

